# What mileage do you get on your front tyres?



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi All,
What mileage do you get from your front tyres or what tread have you left at what mileage

Regards Ray


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Unless yu are v different from the rest you will find that the age will be the deciding factor in tyre replacement - 5 years being the max. to leave on. Mine have at present done 16000 and they are hardly worn at all. These are Michelein and are a bit too hard in composition as they are 'WVM' jobbies.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

dikyenfo said:


> Unless yu are v different from the rest you will find that the age will be the deciding factor in tyre replacement - 5 years being the max. to leave on. Mine have at present done 16000 and they are hardly worn at all. These are Michelein and are a bit too hard in composition as they are 'WVM' jobbies.


5 years is too short if a tyre appears to be in good condition. Continental for example recommend 10 years - see link here

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...re-information/how-old-are-your-tyres-en.html


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I think the front tyres on my van are probably the second set. They are very nearly down to the limit now and will be changed very shortly. Van has done 60,000 miles so I assume probably about 30,000 miles per set.

JohnW


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

airstream said:


> Hi All,
> What mileage do you get from your front tyres or what tread have you left at what mileage
> 
> Regards Ray


My current tyres have done just over 18,000 miles and have about 4mm left, am going to replace before first big trip of this year. They are Continental vanco campers and have been on the van from new, two years.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

The first change of front tyres was at 34,000 miles on a Autotrail Apache 700, 3850 kg. 
The rear ofside blew out the inner rim at 42,000 with 9mm tread left and Michelin replaced free of charge.
They were Michelin Camper x

RD


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

I have michelin camping xc 27000 miles and still 10mm front, 12 mm rear.

David


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Tyre Wear*

2006 Transit Mk 6. Michelin Agilis 40000+ miles showing 6mm.

Cheers,
Alan


----------

